# achtung! alles Films in der Kübenkino für Oktober sind £2!



## DaveCinzano (Sep 30, 2005)

just got me programme in the post - all films two quid all month! 

and there's a midnight showing of 'fast times at ridgemont high' on friday 7! and a four film romero night on friday 28th for £10/£8!

ich liebe der kube


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 30, 2005)

They've managed to keep the price down to only £2 per film throughout most of August and September too.  It's been great!   

For October, I've already got my eye on Tarkovsky's _Stalker_ (Sun 9th), which I've not seen for about 20 years, and also _Me And You And Everyone We Know_ (17th - 19th).    

The one-off back-to-back showing of all four of George A Romero's _Dead_ films should make the journey home that bit scarier than normal...   

I hope the £2 ticket price will encourage a few more people to take a chance and see something they wouldn't normally bother with.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 30, 2005)

Nah, I'll go to an Odeon multiplex thanks.


----------



## Cakes (Sep 30, 2005)

Wunderbar!

Ich lieber gern im der kino!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 30, 2005)

Surely you mean all films are 3


----------



## easy g (Sep 30, 2005)

fuckin' 'ell...krs has got his finger on the pulse 

I'm new to these parts and I know they've been doing it for a while...

in addition to bumspots choices may I suggest:

tue 11	20:00	 DESPERATE CINEMA THE FILMS OF DAVID MARKEY
SUN 16	19:30	ROBERT BRESSON DOUBLE BILL: PICKPOCKET + L'ARGENT
thu 20	20:00	........	THE DEAD TEXAN  (gig...not film)


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 9, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I've already got my eye on Tarkovsky's _Stalker_ (Sun 9th), which I've not seen for about 20 years



_*bump*_

If anyone fancies 2hrs+ of downbeat mystical Russian sci-fi (   ), _Stalker_'s on at 5pm today. 

(-I'm not really selling it too well, am I?   ) 

...and _*bump*_ for this one too: 




			
				easy g said:
			
		

> tue 11	20:00	 DESPERATE CINEMA THE FILMS OF DAVID MARKEY



...-which'll probably be a bit more fun and lively.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 9, 2005)

<waves to easy g, lollybelle and Sunspots>

We had a little mini-Urbanites on Dove Street South just now, innit.


----------



## easy g (Oct 11, 2005)

aye....but don't forget Isgard!

bump for tonight's ness


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be there tonight, if only in hope of seeing a bit of Black Flag.


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 11, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> aye....but don't forget Isgard!


You talkin' 'bout mah dawg???

Took me a moment to figure out whether you were referring to Isambard or Asgard!


----------



## easy g (Oct 12, 2005)

or maybe it's the bastard love child of the two of them


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Took me a moment to figure out whether you were referring to Isambard or Asgard!



There was a come back to that but it was a wee bit rude so I'm leaving it.  





			
				easy g said:
			
		

> or maybe it's the bastard love child of the two of them



That would be a horror movie!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 12, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> or maybe it's the bastard love child of the two of them


Isambard isn't _that_ much of a pussycat...


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

<sits purring on top of Hammy's fridge cos he is safe from Asguard there>


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 12, 2005)

It's curiously comforting, thinking of Isambard there on my fridge while I'm typing away...


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

<rummages with paws in fridge to find ingredients to make sandwiches>


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 12, 2005)

<returns from Sainsbury's laden with bogofs and reduced price leftovers>

I got organic lettuces, and apples and parsnips, and some purple carrots for 20p!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm really into lettuce at the minute. Will you swap some for  mmmmmm <looks in own fridge> some Slovakian goats cheese and a portion of homemade fish lasagne?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure will!  Here, have this "growing lettuce", it comes in a pot...


----------

